# Husbands love your wives (David Dickson)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 16, 2021)

To Husbands, whom he commands in the first place, that they love their own Wives, and that with a singular and holy affection, and to rest satisfied in one Wife: Further, he forbids them, that they be not bitter towards them, either in word or deeds, although they be provoked by their infirmities, but that they prudently rule them, as it becomes Husbands.

David Dickson, _An exposition of all St. Paul’s epistles together with an explanation of those other epistles of the apostles St. James, Peter, John & Jude: wherein the sense of every chapter and verse is analytically unfolded and the text enlightened_ (London: Francis Eglesfield, 1659), p. 143.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

